# comfortable salary in dresden?



## mrmillersd (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello,

Would a salary of $50,000 be comfortable in dresden? I was offered a relocation by my employer to dresden for this salary.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

It depends.
If it is US$ (very uncommon to have a German salary quoted in a foreign currency) and gross (pre-tax) income per year, then you can probably call it comfortable (it results to around EUR2200/month post tax and deductions) if you come alone, but with a family it's not (although still above the poverty line for a family of 3).
If it's EUR, post-tax and per month, you'll live and can feed your wife and kids very well.


----------

